# slp loudmouth



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

just installed a loudmouth cat back . sounds awsome!! and very simple install, and fit and finish is very good,one tip is, put the suplied black rubber hangers on the exhuast first, then attach to stock hangers, and be sure to grease them as they fit VERY tight. it took me about 1 and a half hours to install ,and could do it again in about 45 min. :cheers


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm Strongly Leaning Towards The Slp Loudmouth. How Loud Is It? I Had A Set Of Flowmasters On A T/a Ws6 I Used To Have And I Loved Them, But The Wife Thought They Were Too Loud. Another Member Put The Loudmouths On And Said They Were Awesome As Well. Thanks Brian


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

i believe you can't go wrong with a set of flowmaster 40 series....cheap and better performance


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

lambertgoat said:


> i believe you can't go wrong with a set of flowmaster 40 series....cheap and better performance


Had a set of flowmasters and 2 1/4 dual exhaust on a 340 Duster - loved the sound.

Anyone have a good sample of flowmasters on the LS1?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i doesnt sound like a old hot rod with chambered mufflers. i dont think its too loud but its close, it sounds more like a pissed off lamborginia on steriods.this thing gets peoples attention!! and if you want to go back to stealth mode just short shift it and your set.the nice thing about the slp system is you can upgrade to headers or different mufflers and it all designed to work together.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

GTO_Newbie said:


> Had a set of flowmasters and 2 1/4 dual exhaust on a 340 Duster - loved the sound.
> 
> Anyone have a good sample of flowmasters on the LS1?


flow master has a great new muffler on their site but it's like 200 a piece
i think it was called hush power 2 or something like that, really nice sound, plus a new evolution of 40 series, the sound wave was on an ls1 i believe

i placed a link to the site in another thread


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Cat back systems are nice but the're abit pricey. I think I'd rather just by a set of headers, u can get slp mid length hdrs with pipes or cats to bolt rite to the stock muffler pipes they cost somewhare around $850-$1,000 and I think u would get better performace but thats not for everyone. Sence the gto already has a pretty nice cat back system on it what I plan on doing very soon is bying long tube headers (mid length hdrs are pobly easier to put on) they come with pipes to mate rite to the stock flange on the muffle pipes they cost $850.00 I'm pretty sure I'll get more perform that way than with a cat back system and cost less, and when I do change mufflers, FlowwMaster for sure hehehe. If u want to see these headers go to www.LMPperformance.com click on 04 gto they got alot of performance goodies.


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

hehe


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone have an opinion of the SLP cat back with mufflers? I have not heard much from people about them.

Thanks


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

FLHT3-

Is there any way you can give us some videos of the exhaust at idle, and cruising? I'm looking pretty hard at this exhaust, and can't decide if it's going to be too loud or not. Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> FLHT3-
> 
> Is there any way you can give us some videos of the exhaust at idle, and cruising? I'm looking pretty hard at this exhaust, and can't decide if it's going to be too loud or not. Any input would be much appreciated!


 i am low tech, and have no way to make a video. i will say ,the loud mouth is awsome, it gets people attention!!!!feel free to ask me any questions. : :cheers


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

flht3 said:


> i am low tech, and have no way to make a video. i will say ,the loud mouth is awsome, it gets people attention!!!!feel free to ask me any questions. : :cheers


So which way should I go i was all set to go with the loudmouth but now peeps r sayin flowmaster. I want a loud head turning sound, that sounds like a real muscle car. I also want a loud sound when the car first starts up, and a loud sound upon acceleration. So guys which way do i go there are some discounts on the loudmouth online. Or is it flowmaster, and if i go flowmaster what series do i go.....thanx


----------



## Marty31 (Oct 28, 2004)

We could wipe your ass for you when your done as well. Just make a decision and go with it. Why do you ask the forum members which one to get. Look at the signatures and do the research on all available systems and.....make the choice yourself.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I would get the Loudmouth im not too impressed with some of flowmasters products. and marty lay off a little he is just trying to make a decision and there is quite a bit of money involved.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Marty-

For myself personally, I want to be able to hear an exhaust before I buy it. I absolutely hate the chambered sound (Flowmasters on a Mustang) and don't like a real deep bellow (Borlas on a Corvette). I just like something that sounds crisp and powerful (Corsa on a Corvette.) The Corsa system for the GTO is hideous IMO. I really can't get turned on by the two tip options. If they had a stock looking exhaust like the SLP system, I'd be all over the Corsa setup regardless of the three hundred bucks on top.

I guess you can rag on a guy all you want, but for someone who hasn't heard the different exhausts, I'm just trying to get a few of my own questions answered by someone who KNOWS what they're talking about.


----------



## Marty31 (Oct 28, 2004)

Whiteshadow,

I absolutely agree with you. My response was for the dude who wants people to tell them with system to buy. I agree with your statement fully.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Marty, First of all ur an a** hole!!! I know in the end I am gonna my own decision but before i go out and spend a signifigant amount of money i would like to so some homework on the subject. I thought that, that was what this site was all about, gettin feeback and or opinions of others. But its good to see you are in such a good mood this holiday season. If you are not gonna bring anything of relavence to the subject, then just shut the fcuk up and mind ur own.........God I hate miserale A** Holes like u............Have a happy holiday season...J$%^ Off


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

BTW thanks Big Jim!!!!


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree This site is to help people with their questions about the GTO. Not to get ragged on by people with a HUGE chip on their shouldier. -Merry Cristmas-


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Your Welcome. I know how it feels. I like to do my research before I by something where it is for a car or whatnot. Some people you just have to ignore.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

BigJim said:


> Your Welcome. I know how it feels. I like to do my research before I by something where it is for a car or whatnot. Some people you just have to ignore.


Agreed thanx again.......


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

> We could wipe your ass for you when your done as well. Just make a decision and go with it. Why do you ask the forum members which one to get. Look at the signatures and do the research on all available systems and.....make the choice yourself.-Marty31-


Not to keep ragging on the subject but isnt that what a forum is for?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> So which way should I go i was all set to go with the loudmouth but now peeps r sayin flowmaster. I want a loud head turning sound, that sounds like a real muscle car. I also want a loud sound when the car first starts up, and a loud sound upon acceleration. So guys which way do i go there are some discounts on the loudmouth online. Or is it flowmaster, and if i go flowmaster what series do i go.....thanx


 i havnt heard all the other exhaust,but think the loudmouth is probaly one of the loudest out there,note ; i started the car when i took the stock system off and its not nearly as loud as you would expect, the cats quiet it down a lot.the loudmouth is straight through,so i cant imagine any thing louder.i hope this helps


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Marty31 said:


> We could wipe your ass for you when your done as well. Just make a decision and go with it. Why do you ask the forum members which one to get. Look at the signatures and do the research on all available systems and.....make the choice yourself.


 marty, dont you find it hard to type in messages with you head up your ass?????


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

*Slp Vs Corsa*

I have the Corsa system on my GTO. I love it due to the fact it is agressive when I get on it. When I am driving at normal speeds or highway speeds it is very quiet. I can hear the radio and have a conversation. My 1997 SS Camaro has the SLP system on it and it is good, but not as good as the Corsa system on the GTO. The SLP system was a little loud at wide open. The SLP also is very loud on the highway. Just my thoughts. Jeff


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Not to rag either, however as the person he crapped on I feel I have some sort of right. First off im goin w the loudmouth, thatks to all for ur help. Its amazing how he hasnt said anything lately, guess hes on of those hit and run peeps. Oh well, guess we need to be entertained by ignorance, funny how he has 9 posts and he comes in here already, and kicks down walls...Oh well


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Good choice with the Loudmouth. Can you post any vids after you get it installed?


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Just put a similar post on the "loud exhaust" thread. I put my Loudmouth on tonight and it sounds great - only tried it out in the garage because of the nasty weather up here. A must do is to put the rubber mounts on the exhaust system FIRST, and after the pipe is in place, connect to the frame mount. Use white grease or WD40 to lube the hole in the rubber and the mount before connecting (don't use a thick grease). I spent over an hour last night following the directions with the rubber mounts and don't think I would ever have gotten it on.


----------



## touchupman (Dec 11, 2004)

i installed the loudmouth in 30 minutes last night on a lift. Very easy yet i'm having trouble when i hit a bump in the road. I think a pipe is tapping the driveshaft dampner in the rear and i can't seem to adjust it straight out the back. Guess i need to tweek it more. I love the sound though coming from a no muffler system when i bought the car.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

touchupman said:


> i installed the loudmouth in 30 minutes last night on a lift. Very easy yet i'm having trouble when i hit a bump in the road. I think a pipe is tapping the driveshaft dampner in the rear and i can't seem to adjust it straight out the back. Guess i need to tweek it more. I love the sound though coming from a no muffler system when i bought the car.


 yea mine does the same dam thing, but i havent had time to get it up in the air, and check it out, but it sounds like its hitting the drive shaft coupler, it looked close when i insalled it.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

did you guys fix the hitting the driveshaft issue????


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

I would just buy a header kit u get better performance . They cost alittle more but all a cat back system will do is make the car louder. Be smart do it rite. By the header kit, get better performance then later on either just put louder mufflers on it or put ur loud mouth cat back system on it. StianlessWorks makes header kits that should give ya allmost 40 more horse and they come with pipes or pipes with cats that go from the headers that bolt rite to the factory muffler pipes, then add on later. check out www.lmperformance.com they have them on sale 50 bucks off. thats just my advice


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

I dont know what I did to BLACKTHUNDER, all I was trying to do is describe the SLP System VS the Corsa system. Some people would like to know what is out in the market besides SLP. I was a little unhappy with my SLP system that is why I made the post so everyone can make a good move to what system is best for them. As as far as only having 9 posts some people have jobs and other activites to do other than sitting behind a computer all week
waiting for someone to put down or talk to. :confused 




GTOJEFF said:


> I have the Corsa system on my GTO. I love it due to the fact it is agressive when I get on it. When I am driving at normal speeds or highway speeds it is very quiet. I can hear the radio and have a conversation. My 1997 SS Camaro has the SLP system on it and it is good, but not as good as the Corsa system on the GTO. The SLP system was a little loud at wide open. The SLP also is very loud on the highway. Just my thoughts. Jeff


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

carguy said:


> I would just buy a header kit u get better performance . They cost alittle more but all a cat back system will do is make the car louder. Be smart do it rite. By the header kit, get better performance then later on either just put louder mufflers on it or put ur loud mouth cat back system on it. StianlessWorks makes header kits that should give ya allmost 40 more horse and they come with pipes or pipes with cats that go from the headers that bolt rite to the factory muffler pipes, then add on later. check out www.lmperformance.com they have them on sale 50 bucks off. thats just my advice


 dude, my exhaust is rubbing....why would i go and spend 1000 or more to fix a minor problem???????????what are you thinking


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

flht3 said:


> dude, my exhaust is rubbing....why would i go and spend 1000 or more to fix a minor problem???????????what are you thinking


I am not telling you to spend $1000.00 more. All I am doing is sharing what I found with both manufactures of exhausts. Thats all! I think you guys forgot I also have SLP on my 1997 SS Camaro. I have used alot of different cat back sysyems on my cars over the years and have found PERSONALLY that Corsa seems to build the best Quality system. ALA FIT, CONSTRUCTION, MATERIAL. Some times spending a little more money for somthing is worth it. P.S. Please enjoy your SLP system, it seems you enjoy the system. This is what a forum is for to talk about different things you can do for your GTO. Have a good New Year!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I agree that the Corsa exhaust systems are some of the best made out on the market right now. The build quality is top notch, the fitment is damn near perfect, and the sound is amazing. Believe me if it wasn't for that gawd-awful exhaust tip on the GTO catback, I'd have already installed it. I just can't do the oval tip, or the 4" ricer can. 

Plus, with the extra $200 I'd save on the SLP system, I could buy one race tire!


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

flht3 said:


> dude, my exhaust is rubbing....why would i go and spend 1000 or more to fix a minor problem???????????what are you thinking


Hmmm I'm thinken I'll be smoken u with an extra 40 horse and my exhaust won't rub on the drive shaft. Sounds like ur cat back systems causen the problom I'd send it back, Do it rite dude... So what if it cost alittle more money atleast it will serve its perpose, cat backs don't do anything but change the sound of the car, what good is that, is it so u can be like the rest of these ricers who put a big muffler on thier car and then think its fast? P.S. I was just giving my input it wasn't a solution to fix your car.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I thought Cat-back sytems yielded minor gains>?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

carguy said:


> Hmmm I'm thinken I'll be smoken u with an extra 40 horse and my exhaust won't rub on the drive shaft. Sounds like ur cat back systems causen the problom I'd send it back, Do it rite dude... So what if it cost alittle more money atleast it will serve its perpose, cat backs don't do anything but change the sound of the car, what good is that, is it so u can be like the rest of these ricers who put a big muffler on thier car and then think its fast? P.S. I was just giving my input it wasn't a solution to fix your car.


 just to clear up a few things, all i wanted was a better exhaust note as i am putting on a procharger, so good luck smoking me,and i would doubt just a header would net you 40 hp,maybe if you removed the cats and a set of long tube headers and a free flowing exhaust[ its going to be obnoxiously loud] might get you 40 at the crank.


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Stainlessworks claims almost a 40 hp gain I'd be happy if get 30-35. I don't think it will be that loud with the stock pipes and mufflers on it. I've lived in florida for the last 13 years and I've never had anybody want to inspect my car. I don't see how a cat back system can flow much better with the restrictive manifolds and crap on the engin. I also don't have a lot of money so insted of buying a cat back system I'll probly just upgrade the mufflers at a later date ofcourse and I think this will flow alot better even with cats. Oh and after I get my heads back and valve train done I'd be suprised to see that prochager even keep up.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

carguy said:


> Stainlessworks claims almost a 40 hp gain I'd be happy if get 30-35. I don't think it will be that loud with the stock pipes and mufflers on it. I've lived in florida for the last 13 years and I've never had anybody want to inspect my car. I don't see how a cat back system can flow much better with the restrictive manifolds and crap on the engin. I also don't have a lot of money so insted of buying a cat back system I'll probly just upgrade the mufflers at a later date ofcourse and I think this will flow alot better even with cats. Oh and after I get my heads back and valve train done I'd be suprised to see that prochager even keep up.


 you might want to rethink your method, putting on headers with the stock exhaust is like wipeing before you crap.i am also on a limited budget and found the procharger kit to be the most bang for the buck as it comes with injectors, fuel pump, programer,innercooler,and can be removed if you have a warrenty issue. you will need a fuel pump,injectors and a programer,so the expence of going naturaly aspirated is the same or greater than going with a supercharger and that not including a cam ,hd valve springs and roller rockers.and by the way the s/c makes 525 hp at the crank with out doing any other mods!!! and is 4500 to your door!! :cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

DAMN! You told him


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

Once flht3 and carguy are done battling it out, I'll take the winner!!!,,, 
As long as we don't have to stop or turn or anything like that.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

rock421 said:


> Once flht3 and carguy are done battling it out, I'll take the winner!!!,,,
> As long as we don't have to stop or turn or anything like that.


 sets nice, whats your e.t.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

That was an 11.60 (motor pass) at LA county raceway on a 100 degree day. The car ran 10.90, 10.78, and then 10.80 on the next three runs (225 shot).
This track is at about 2800 ft. elevation, and the air factored to around 6500 ft with the heat. The cool thing is that I drove the car 200 miles (each way) to and from the track that day.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

cant touch that ,even with a procharger,


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice is that a 65 it looks good from the picture I still feel that the 350 or the 396 is the best way to build hp. I think flht is ganna be dissapioted with his prochardger. By the time he gets it tuned rite he'll have 6 or 7 grand in it (yea rite) and he might run mid 12's so he can just keep spended that money.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

The thing with most of the bolwers is that you retain or improve your driveability and fuel mileage (cruising), whereas with the cam/heads/displacement approach, all of that can suffer. Think about that first emission test a few years down the road. Arent the procharger and magnussen 50 state legal? Don't know on that one. 
There are lots of ways to make power. It's just a matter of whatever blows your skirt up.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Was at a dealership last week here in New York and saw that yearly inspections were now $21 - up quite a bit. Asked why and was told that as of Nov 1st, all inspection stations in NY will have to do an emissions check. The data gets sent to the state, so there probably won't be any more "good ole boy" inspections done without your car being there. This might be something to consider when doing mods to your engine/exhaust, at least in NY.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

carguy said:


> Nice is that a 65 it looks good from the picture I still feel that the 350 or the 396 is the best way to build hp. I think flht is ganna be dissapioted with his prochardger. By the time he gets it tuned rite he'll have 6 or 7 grand in it (yea rite) and he might run mid 12's so he can just keep spended that money.


 let me tell ya something, theres nothing wrongs with 12 s...... it takes about 425 hp [at the crank]to get into the 12s with a 3800lbs car.. if you hit your shifts and leave good,[and that aint ez] so turning mid 11s and keeping your car a everyday driver is going to be a tall order without a super charger,,, but feel free to prove me wrong. [ it took me thousands of dollars to figure it out]


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

Getting back on subject...here is great website for previewing exhaust sounds. Enjoy!

http://exhaustsoundclips.com/phpbb2/


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

bnvus said:


> Getting back on subject...here is great website for previewing exhaust sounds. Enjoy!
> 
> http://exhaustsoundclips.com/phpbb2/


 the only sound bite was a magnaflow????


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

flht3 said:


> the only sound bite was a magnaflow????


Look at the top of the page. There is a menubar with a dropdown for soundclips of all sorts of cars.


----------



## 1badblackgto (Oct 28, 2004)

just an FYI I loosened the cross support up front and moved the system over slightly. Installed the system and then retightened the support in the moved position. Have not had any issues whatsoever. Just a thought to help


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

do you mean you moved the stock hangers to the passenger side and retighten it effectively moving the exhaust away fron the drive shaft? i would like to get some idea of were to start as i am using a favor to get the lift and would like it to be as quick as possible. :cheers


----------



## blankman (Dec 23, 2004)

Any more help on the driveshaft problem? Just installed my Loudmouth tonight and it makes contact at the driveshaft coupler as previously described. Can't seem to adjust the exhaust any further out. Is the front hanger bracket adjustable? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks... :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

MINE STILL HITS, but i havent been driving it due to the snow.if you figure it out keep us posted


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

just a heads up, I'm an SLP dealer and I have a set of the long tubes they just released and we are selling them for 999.00 / set w/cats ceramic coated! I too have the loud mouth exhaust but I havn't had any driveshaft contact issues, guess i'm a lucky one! BTW we stock the ENTIRE SLP line for GTO's so please feel free to ask about anything, if I can't answer it I'll call my rep and he can!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

BNVUS-

Just to let you know, I'm NVUS of the chick in your avatar... *droool*


----------



## blankman (Dec 23, 2004)

I just got done with a quick test drive and I think the problem with driveshaft coupler contact is gone. Took everything back off and noticed that the resonators would slide further up on the x-pipe. I could have sworn that I had them all the way forward before I tightened everthing up the first time. Also took a slightly different approach when doing the final tightening. Made a big effort to get everything as far left as possible. The last thing I did was loosen the support that attaches to the tranny. I lossened the bolts at the cats and the two bolts on the cross member. Everything seemed to come down quite a bit when I broke the last bolt loose. I'll have to wait until the weather improves before I can really test it out on some nice pothole riddled Ohio springtime roads! Now just waiting for my Lingenfelter CAI to come off backorder! :cheers


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I put a Loudmouth on last night and had the same problem it was hitting the driveshaft. The trick is to make sure you have the exhaust system as far forward as it will go. Readjusting it that way fixed the problem and now the exhaust sounds awesome.....


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

i might have overlooked it but is there any chance anyone has the slp powerflow? i was thinking of getting that since i do not want something thats loud just while cruisin. i just wanna open up the powr a little, and get that sound with the wide open throttle


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I stock the powerflow exhaust and have sold a couple, quite and powerful best way to explain!!!!we sell for 639.00!!!! :cheers


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

i have the loudmouth on my 04 auto and crusin at 75 down the highway i can barley tell its there not to loud when just crusin but sounds great when you get on it. :cheers


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

*Just purchased SLP Loudmouth*

Okay guys... Just bought the exhaust. Hopeful it will give a better sound to my 04. Just wondering if the crackling will be louder when you downshift.? That would be awesome.! 

BTW... Just got my letter from the registry... plates are in.
GOAT04 arty:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

oh yea!!!!!!!!!! if you want it to be obnoxious all you have to do is keep the rpms up when you get off the gas.... it will pop.... snap ...crack...they will hear you commin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice.! I'm sure my neighbors will love it.!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

you can still sneak in.... lol


----------

